# Robertsdale gun show



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got back, there were more people there then I have seen in a while.you can definetly tell its an election year. Didn't really see a lot of people buying but the aisles were full. My only score of the day was a little over 600rds of winchester and federal 9mm.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea and one guy there had some guns for sale he really didnt want to sell.lol


----------



## southern59 (Nov 11, 2008)

so where is it over there i looked and didn;t find the show


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a burger king just south of 90 on 59 next redlight take left and there is signs from there but its straight down there on the left about a mile or so


----------



## southern59 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that behind the high school? If so i went all the way down to the 4-way stop and didn;t see anything


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

I dont think so.i came from pcola all the way down 90,turned left on 59.go around the little town square thing and that burger king is on the right.next light past it take a left.there will be a signs by the road and all the way down to the show.not real good with directions but i hope this helps


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

southern59 said:


> Is that behind the high school? If so i went all the way down to the 4-way stop and didn;t see anything


It is a little bit pass the 4 way stop coming from the highschool. Keep looking to the left and you will see a large building with a packed parking lot.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Kascus, love the profile pic, pretty cool rite there!!


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> Kascus, love the profile pic, pretty cool rite there!!


Thanks! I like it because the bullets are cheap.


----------

